# Introduction on who I am.



## -.-LIndsey-.- (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello, My name is Lindsey and I am a new member to this mantid forum, I am an aspiring mantid owner (getting my first one within the next week) and I have been told by a friend who owns three mantids that this would be the best idea, to join and learn more about mantids and how they work. I guess since this is a post about who I am, I'll start off with I'm in high school, I enjoy all types of art and animals, I also want to be a nurse when I graduate. I am a very low lying person on friends and I tend to be very shy, uhhh. . I think thats really it! I hope to learn tons using this site, thank you. Bye! c:


----------



## crabbypatty (Dec 9, 2016)

@-.-LIndsey-.- Welcome! they make great pets, if you don't know where to buy them bugsincyberspace.com is a great start, I also buy from Mantis Monarch, you can find him here or Facebook. What kind do you plan on getting?


----------



## Serle (Dec 9, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum Lindsey , ..... S


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello Lindsey and welcome to the forum






The search function will let you find just about anything on the forum. If however you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## -.-LIndsey-.- (Dec 9, 2016)

@crabbypatty Thank you! Also, I plan on getting a New Zealand breed (my friend has one and he says they're an okay starter and that I have enough experience with how they work) So that is what my best bet idea is, but if you have better ideas, please let me know! Thank you again!


----------



## -.-LIndsey-.- (Dec 9, 2016)

@Serle Thank you so much for the lovely intro! Welcome to you also if you're new (I noticed the small one dot so I assumed, oops) But thank you again ! &lt;3


----------



## -.-LIndsey-.- (Dec 9, 2016)

@CosbyArt Thank you! i definitely will


----------



## crabbypatty (Dec 9, 2016)

@-.-LIndsey-.- do you live in the US?


----------



## -.-LIndsey-.- (Dec 9, 2016)

@crabbypatty Yes, I live on the East Coast.


----------



## Serle (Dec 9, 2016)

hy Lindsey , U  R much more observant than i .

Some where in Mantid HQ we are assigned our ranking .

Serle


----------



## -.-LIndsey-.- (Dec 9, 2016)

@Serle

I think its based on how long we've been here and how much we interact and such, not on much of a ranking. 

Though, Whatever it is, we seem to be in the same area! Lol, I hope your day is going good! c: 

Lindsey. c:


----------



## crabbypatty (Dec 9, 2016)

@-.-LIndsey-.- I've never had a New Zealand breed, so I can't say how hard or easy they are to care for, but I got started with a giant asian mantis, a giant african mantis, and a ghost mantis. I've had great success with all three. Once you start with one you can't stop, haha.


----------



## -.-LIndsey-.- (Dec 9, 2016)

@crabbypatty

Lmao, My best friend has one, and he told me its an easy breed (He owns a giant African adult, I can't remember the other breed that is at L3, and a adult New Zealand) I love how the New Zealand looks and how cute she is when I hold her, she is adorable and seems to know me very well. She's the cutest. Supposedly they're supposed to be a very interactive breed (Reacts to noises, moves frequent and makes cute movements) and I really adore the one my friend has, so I think I'm gonna be okay with that, though I know about how the addiction process happens, I've seen it in live action! Though, its cool that you adore your mantids like most breeders here, Its not common you see people enthusiastic about a insect lmao.


----------



## crabbypatty (Dec 9, 2016)

@-.-LIndsey-.- I know, I love my bugs! I take pictures of them like crazy, they're clogging my instagram, haha. They're all totally cute. Post pics of it when you have it!


----------



## -.-LIndsey-.- (Dec 9, 2016)

@crabbypatty

I will! I have pictures of the cute lil mantids my friend owns (The New Zealand is my background on my phone lol!) so I will definitely post once he's all snug in his new house, do you have any tips?


----------



## crabbypatty (Dec 9, 2016)

@-.-LIndsey-.- Just do your research on them, and research any breeder in the breeder feedback section of the forum before you buy. I joined a mantis keeper page on Facebook as well, lots of good people on there too, with good insight.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 10, 2016)

@-.-LIndsey-.- I've had the New Zealand mantis (Orthodera novaezealandiae), see my photos here, and will warn you they require heat. I read they did fine at room temps (which is 72F not 80F...), but that was wrong I found out later on as my little nymph didn't make it. As it is a uncommon pet, there is little to be found as far as a care sheets or such.

Ideally the mantis should be kept at 80-85F temperatures, and 50-60% humidity.


----------



## -.-LIndsey-.- (Dec 10, 2016)

@CosbyArt Thank you for the information, I already knew that (due to my friend owning one) and his mantid is doing very well, I am now deciding if I want one though, due to the fact I have a very playful cat, and I don't know if it would be safe for the mantid to live in my house, I'm torn with the thought.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 10, 2016)

-.-LIndsey-.- said:


> @CosbyArt Thank you for the information, I already knew that (due to my friend owning one) and his mantid is doing very well, I am now deciding if I want one though, due to the fact I have a very playful cat, and I don't know if it would be safe for the mantid to live in my house, I'm torn with the thought.


Good to see.  

I have three cats (and a Shih-tzu dog) and have had zero problems ever with my mantids/arachnids/etc, and they currently extend into several rooms on bookcases. Others have not been as lucky, such as LAME in his post here.

I would suggest if you anticipate a possible problem to keep the mantid containers in something secure like a curio cabinet (basically a bookcase with a clear glass door) that will keep the cat at bay.   

I used towels attached to my first bookcase, with the main front towel removable for day, to ensure the cats would not bother them - especially while I slept. If this is why my cats have behaved, or from me scarring them off if I notice them staring at the shelves, I am not sure. On a positive note though the cats easily catch any loose crickets I have dropped during feeding time.


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 12, 2016)

WElcome


----------



## Sarah K (Dec 12, 2016)

Welcome! I am on the East Coast too! I also have cats, (and clearly a lot of mantises.....see the link in my signature), my solution is to keep mantises in a separate room with a door, where the cats don't have access to them.


----------

